# Re: Army.ca pub night/meet and greet anyone? - Sir John A Macdonald Chapter



## muffin (27 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Change is good.  I am not going to be in Pet on this weekend's festivities, but headed down to Kingston for a week instead.  The walking out policy for Pet didn't look too promising at all.   ;D  I'll have to tee up another timing for the Pet Crowd later.
> 
> PS.  Franko, give Manny in the Kitshop a kick for me.....I am still trying to get a response out of him.



What's this... coming to Kingston! Well - then Journeyman and myself should meet you for a beer or something! What's the occasion?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

Forgot my wallet last weekend in B-37.......or was it the Tucan?...... ;D

No.  Honestly, I have to pick up the Lesson Plans, TPs, Discs, etc for the new Mods for the new TQ 5 and verify that our Training Plan matches what they want, and that I am getting all they have to meet the requirements.  

Not sure yet what my timings will be, but evenings will be free, whatever they may be.  Will have more info later today.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2006)

Looks like I will be down on Sunday night and heading home on Friday.  It should be a normal work day type of week.


----------



## Angela F. (28 Apr 2006)

If there's actually going to be a Kingston meet & greet I'd try to come...  Just not on Thursday because that's when I'm swearing in


----------



## Trinity (28 Apr 2006)

IF I pass my interviews............ May 12, 13th....

I will become a resident of the surrounding area.  

I will be doing a house hunting trip and in the area.. but

1) need to pass interviews
2) i have no idea when

I'm defecting from Toronto...  :-[


----------



## Wookilar (29 Apr 2006)

So, will it be the Merchant or the Toucan? Someplace else?  :cheers:

And Trinity, don't worry, I defected from North York back in '90. They never even noticed I was gone.  :'( If you need any info on the area (maps, city links, etc) I just put together welcome packages for the new intakes into our Sqn and have some left over. Send me a pm or email and I'll hook you up.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2006)

Wednesday night?  Tucan?  8pm?


----------



## Wookilar (1 May 2006)

I'm up for a Harp's at the Toucan.


----------



## FredDaHead (1 May 2006)

I might or might not be there, I don't know yet. 'Sides, I'm just a young rupert wannabe so it won't be a great loss, right?


----------



## muffin (1 May 2006)

I should have no prob being there Wed! We need to find a sitter for Journeyman ... well... for his woman's kid that is....  ;D


----------



## Big Foot (1 May 2006)

No can do for Wednesday, I'm already double booked. lol


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2006)

I finally found access to the internet.  What are we doing to find each other in the crowd?  Any specifics that we should look for?  Army.ca Hats?  Army.ca T-shirts?  No purple dye please.  No RMC logos.....too many of them around.   ;D


----------



## Wookilar (2 May 2006)

I'll be the guy with the short hair, cool shades, and the strut (so ninerdomestic tells me).  

I still have my Cornwallis shirt around here someplace......how about a tour shirt?..no, they're all fleece, too nice for that. I'll have something with an EME crest on it. Or a Patricia crest. Or something military (but subdued) like. 

Maybe we'll get a sitter also and the boss can tag along, she spots us in a crowd long before I do at anyrate.


----------



## Danjanou (2 May 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> I should have no prob being there Wed! We need to find a sitter for Journeyman ... well... for his woman's kid that is....  ;D



Naah I think youi had that right the first time. ;D

BTW half the fun of these meet and greets is the wandering around trying to figure out who is who when you're the first person there. It may be a sm,all army but it ain't that small yet. Having done a few already it's kind of like a warped blind date. And if George is there it really is like a warped blind date.


----------



## muffin (2 May 2006)

8 pm Tucan... are we meeting at the downstairs bar? I will try to wear something army.ca-ish but it will depend if I can get home first


----------



## Wookilar (3 May 2006)

Ummmmm, last blind date I went on, I ended up married 9 months later (it was a really good date  ) Not like that, ya bunch of ...typical army people  . I'll be there before 2000.


----------



## muffin (3 May 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Ummmmm, last blind date I went on, I ended up married 9 months later (it was a really good date  ) Not like that, ya bunch of ...typical army people  . I'll be there before 2000.



I am going home first and bringing hubby  (He's an LCISA Tech at CFJSR) I will be wearing an army.ca shirt if I can find a clean one! I will see you there.


----------



## muffin (4 May 2006)

Wookilar! Where were you??? lol 
I guess Journeyman was unable to get away fromt he Spawn  Though he was brought up in converation... repeatidly. 

.... So Jeff and Fred and I are sitting at the bar beside a small group of (obviously) military men ... waiting for George to show up.... then 20 min later the one with his back to us turns around and he is wearing his ARMY.CA hat  ;D 

"... um.... is your name George..." lol (Great first impression there Maggie!) haha

It was fun to watch George reprimand Fred in person though (just kdding Fred!) - 

It is nice to be able to put a face to a name. I can't belileve I forgot  my camera.  

Next time we will have to make it a weekend so we can all "relax" a little more ~

muffin


----------



## Wookilar (9 May 2006)

Sorry about that. Little Wook decided to do a superman off of the neighbours slide and gave herself a concussion and a split skull. Chip off the old block  ;D She's ok now, still no coordination, but that sems to be genetic.

Another one later on in the summer? Maybe the start of Sep?


----------



## FredDaHead (9 May 2006)

I don't know about you UT guys, but us normal RMC folk are going to be away from this armpit of a town this summer.

September's good though. Then I'll be a second year with no worries in the world. Or something.


----------



## Big Foot (9 May 2006)

Come now, Fred. Kingston isn't THAT bad, especially when you compare it to my options, say... Gagetown? Anyways, September works for me, too. I'll be a third year with bars, responsible for a section. But it will be fun.


----------



## FredDaHead (9 May 2006)

You brought it upon yourself by joining the Land Element, though.  And Kingston sucks compared to MY options, like Esquimalt.

Of course, I'd rather go to Alert. Extra pay and I wouldn't sweat like a pig all the time. ("But Pumba, you _are_ a pig.") Seriously.

And why did they make YOU responsible for a section, anyways? You look about as responsible as a first year!  J/K


----------



## Wookilar (9 May 2006)

Unless we are on course, we do our SLT here, and then they make us burn as much leave as possible so we can't bank it. 

I will be back here around the end of June after BOTP, and not planning on going anywhere (except maybe Wolfe Island to look at the place I plan on retiring in, now, to just get them to sell me that place for real cheap  ) I like Kingston, but I'm married and not concerned about picking up the Queen's girls that are mostly gone home now. All of the Wookilar clan hopes on staying here, once we are done.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 May 2006)

Dag nab it!  I don't turn my computer on for a few days and look what happens...   I'll have to catch ya George on the next trip down.

Ironically, I'm up to Pet for 427's CoC parade on Thursday (11 may)...Micheal, others. see you in the mess perhaps on Thursday night?

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## big bad john (10 May 2006)

I'll be in Kingston for the weekend with the wife for a get a way but plan on being in the Toucan on Friday night after dinner at Curry Original.  Any other recommendations.


----------



## muffin (10 May 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> I'll be in Kingston for the weekend with the wife for a get a way but plan on being in the Toucan on Friday night after dinner at Curry Original.  Any other recommendations.



If the Tucan is your type of place I would recommend maybe the TirNanOg, or if you can get out to the West end the Loyal Oarsman. 

The Patio at the Lone Star is open now as well - but the local youngin's (says me lol) tend to hang out there.

I would stop by to say Hi but have tickets to see Jimmy Flynn that night.

muffin


----------



## muffin (10 May 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Dag nab it!  I don't turn my computer on for a few days and look what happens...   I'll have to catch ya George on the next trip down.
> 
> Ironically, I'm up to Pet for 427's CoC parade on Thursday (11 may)...Micheal, others. see you in the mess perhaps on Thursday night?
> 
> ...



I know Des will be here this summer and a few other members... we will likely get together a few more times between now and October.


----------



## muffin (10 May 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. Little Wook decided to do a superman off of the neighbours slide and gave herself a concussion and a split skull. Chip off the old block  ;D She's ok now, still no coordination, but that sems to be genetic.
> 
> Another one later on in the summer? Maybe the start of Sep?



Geeze! I am glad she is ok. I have a dare-devil daughter myself... always an adventure.

Perhaps we will catch you next time. 

Also, Journeyman, Big Foot and myself are having lunch at the Brew Pub on Friday (about 11:45ish)


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Also, Journeyman, Big Foot and myself are having lunch at the *Brew Pub* on *Friday* (about *11:45ish*)


.....which is shortly after I plan on rolling out of bed   ;D   Any day that starts with Dragon's Breath Real Ale for breakfast has the makin's of a good day. 

Unfortunately, I'm leaving after lunch for another Toronto weekend at LFCA/Yorkdale Holiday Inn  :'(


----------



## Wookilar (10 May 2006)

I'll have to see what I can do. We are starting Grad parade practices    and I'm in SLT right now. Lots of fun over here.

Oh, and Little Wook is doing fine. She split it open again on Saturday, but a little more crazy glue and she was good to go. Her pupils are back to equal size now  :blotto:


----------



## navymich (2 Oct 2006)

I am currently in StJean on ILQ, and have been thinking about heading over Kingston way.  In talking offline with a couple members from there, we have come up with a date for a possible meet.  

Looking at Saturday, 21 October.  Now we just need to see how many would be interested in this and then figure out a place to meet.


----------



## muffin (2 Oct 2006)

I will be there with bells on....  well... more than just bells.... you know what I mean....  :blotto:

Muffin


----------



## big bad john (2 Oct 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Oct 2006)

If I'm not working, I'll be there.


----------



## FredDaHead (2 Oct 2006)

That day is the Cohesion Run so although I'm not a very cohesive NCdt I still need to be at the College... Anyway, if you guys meet late in the day or in the evening, I can probably make it.

That is, if you guys want to have me around.  :-[


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2006)

I'll have to check my calendar   :-*

I'm not sure where one would go in Kingston - - after all, it's nothing but prisons, isn't it? (And RMC, but who'd want to hang out with _that_ ilk    )


----------



## Pea (2 Oct 2006)

....go somewhere with a webcam so I can "be there" too. Who's idea was it to place Ontario so bloody far from Alberta anyways?


----------



## FredDaHead (2 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> (And RMC, but who'd want to hang out with _that_ ilk    )



Does that mean you won't come around and embarass all those Sandhurst team people on the Cohesion Run?




			
				Pea said:
			
		

> Who's idea was it to place Ontario so bloody far from Alberta anyways?



It's because both suck to an extreme degree, and putting the two near each other would likely have created a black hole of unprecedented proportions which would have literally sucked the universe out of existence. Kinda like a reverse Big Bang.


----------



## muffin (2 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where one would go in Kingston - - after all, it's nothing but prisons, isn't it?



I have heard, that the Brew Pub is ok......  ;D


----------



## navymich (2 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where one would go in Kingston



You know you want to suggest a favourite watering hole.....but I guess that can wait until closer to the date when we see how many are interested.  

And Fred, it will be a late afternoon/early evening start.  That won't make it past your curfew will it? LOL


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Oct 2006)

He might be out front of the Dorms holding the push up position. No, sorry, that was the new first years two weekends ago.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> *Who's idea was it to place Ontario so bloody far from Alberta anyways? *


It's those bastards in the floodplains (Manitoba) and the big empty dropzone (Saskatchewan). They figured if they could get between the two awesome provinces, it might rub off. (They were wrong).



			
				muffin said:
			
		

> *I have heard, that the Brew Pub is ok...... *  ;D


Sayyyy...._there's_ an idea (wise girl   )



			
				navymich said:
			
		

> *And Fred, it will be a late afternoon/early evening start*.


Oh darn. Fred won't be making it....nor Bigfoot. If you _do_ happen to sneak out, we'll be at the....uh, Napanee Legion...ya, that's it; meet us there. >


----------



## Pea (2 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's those bastards in the floodplains (Manitoba) and the big empty dropzone (Saskatchewan). They figured if they could get between the two awesome provinces, it might rub off. (They were wrong).



Well I don't like either of 'em! Who lives _ there_ anyways. Sheesh.


----------



## Wookilar (2 Oct 2006)

I'm up for this one. I'll just tell ninerD that it's a "study group" or something.

Now, to just make sure she won't read this....hmmmmm..... 

Brew Pub is good, usually relatively quiet. The Tir, Toucan, Merchant, et al. Heck, they're all good. Some noisier than others, but still good.


----------



## brihard (2 Oct 2006)

The Brew Pub is excellent.

Unfortunately I can't attend... I'm in Kingston this next weekend to visit family and friends, but that Saturday is the first weekend of my PLQ. Have fun though.


----------



## SoF (2 Oct 2006)

So close yet so far away . Wish I could make it.


----------



## Shamrock (2 Oct 2006)

Wookilar

Just use your fancy book learning to outwit her.  Say you're ~not going to be there.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Oct 2006)

KBP's good!  Afternoon or evening?  Noon to afternoon would be good for me.

G2G


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2006)

I might in fact be able to get away from here - next big exam isn't until the Friday afterwards.  I'd vote for KB or Tir; the Grizz might be another alternative as well.

MM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Oct 2006)

Let me check with HLs, I am not sure what the plan is for that weekend for the course (in the field, not in the field).  Might be a weekend to make a trip   ;D.

Its only $160 worth of gas from Hfx to the Mega (and return)...and I have all the free time in the world...sort of.  Well, I have some free time.

MRM


----------



## Wookilar (3 Oct 2006)

lol, booklearning...... She's been married to the Army far to long for that particular tactic to work... and she read it last night anyway.

I'm not sure what's going on, as I am being encouraged to attend......I smell something....

MRM, 3 hours from the Mega to Kingston, depending on traffic. Not too bad of a run, watch the cops just across the provincial line.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Oct 2006)

roger that!


----------



## Big Foot (4 Oct 2006)

Evening would be best for me because, as Fred mentioned, we at RMC have a "cohesion run" that day and who knows when that will be over.


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Oct 2006)

I'll see if I can make it. Assuming the school load isn't too bad then I'll probably be in 
Maybe I can hitch a ride with someone from Ottawa heading out that way.


----------



## JBP (4 Oct 2006)

Ahhhh crap! I wish I could make it... 4 hour drive from me which I would do but I'm going to Kingston the LAST weekend of the month!!!!! .... I don't suppose everyone might want to switch it no? Might give more people notice and more people could come right Mich?  :-\

Well anyway, I hope you guys all have a blast regardless!!!


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Oct 2006)

If we get an idea of how many are coming, maybe JM can talk to his contacts at KBP and see about the upper room?  Evening sounds like it works out better for some.  Sounds like a plan...1800?

G2G


----------



## Journeyman (4 Oct 2006)

Once the waffling dies down a bit, I'll talk with Alison about upstairs....I mean, if I _have_ to go into the Brew Pub. I still think we should tell the RMC guys we're meeting in Napanee....pardon......really?....they can read this? Damn.

Note - _my_ calendar is still being juggled and I'm not able to commit just yet


Edited because I can't spell worth crap


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2006)

Barring any serious mishaps or complications, I'm still on.

MM


----------



## navymich (5 Oct 2006)

A few people mentioned it in the thread and I had a couple PM's from others about changing the date of the meet to the 28th.  I wasn't originallythinking about a different date, but my plans have just changed too, and therefore there is a slim to nil chance that I will be in town for the 21st and therefore will only be available for a meet for the 28th.

However, there is no reason why there can't be a meet on both days.  I am having the title of the thread changed to reflect both dates, as well as adding a poll.  Not a poll to decide according to majority, but more so people can see how many are interested in each of the dates and go from there for time and place.

If someone is interested in taking over the meet for the 21st (if there are still those interested) and for the 28th, as we get closer, if a local could suggest timings and a place, that would be greatly appreciated.  I am hoping that I have given everyone enough notice for the change of dates, and my apologies to those who have already made plans for the 21st.


----------



## muffin (5 Oct 2006)

Well as per my PM to Mich I can't do the 28th - have a snazzy Hallowe'en Costume party to go to... but I will see about the 21st.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Oct 2006)

28th is good for me and I will toss in that HLs is off that weekend between IAP - BOTP...sounds like a good time!

Will confirm with her on the phone though... ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Oct 2006)

I'm G2G 21st only...out of town 28th.  Like JM says, I'll be there anyway!  ;D

G2G


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Oct 2006)

Just wondering what the final verdict is here...is there a meet and greet one weekend...both weekends...


----------



## navymich (14 Oct 2006)

The 28th is still a go for me.  I was thinking a mid afternoon meet for that day....


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Oct 2006)

21st, noon to early-afternoon at the Brew Pub is still good for me.  Doesn't have to be anything fancy...Muffin?  JM?

G2G


----------



## medicineman (14 Oct 2006)

I can still come down on either date (thus far) - I'll wait to see the verdict for the most folks.

MM


----------



## Trinity (19 Oct 2006)

HI

I'm in for the 21st

Can we have a definate list of people, time and place?!?!?!!?


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Oct 2006)

Coming home from Bordon...will likely be on the road at around noon-ish -- my intent was to wear the spiffy Army.ca "T" when I roll in in the p.m.  still not certain myself of exact timing I'll be in at.

G2G


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2006)

Come on.....Kingston is the former-home of 1 Canadian Division, as well as the Joint Sigs Regiment..the Joint Operations Group, and the centre of military education - - Royal Military College...AND the Land Command & Staff College, under its various names. And you want someone there to make a decision??

For what it's worth, the 28th is a no-go (I'm in Ottawa). The 21st is still in flux (I'm _merely_ the male in this relationship), so my plan is to drop in to the Brew Pub whenever I can. If there's a whole wack of army.ca folks - - awesome. If there's no one there - - well, I AM at the Brew Pub, right?


----------



## Wookilar (20 Oct 2006)

I will be making an apperance on the 21st. I'll be working until about 1600 and then heading over.

On the 28th, I am supposed to be working, but no one seems able to make up my mind when/how long on that day. Regardless, as soon as I am done, I'll be stopping in for a brew.

I'll be the army guy, with something army on, probably hot pink (not really hot pink, ask the Patricias here).


----------



## muffin (20 Oct 2006)

I will be at the BP around lunch time but will not be able to stay into the evening as it appears my Mother In Law volunteered me to help clean my In-Laws appartment before the move.... of course... if I am just simply to pickled to drive.... lol...

The 28th is a no-go for me. Previous commitment.

Muffin


----------



## glenndon (20 Oct 2006)

For those of you that are interested. . .

On the 28th, CFB Kingston is having a 'Freedom of the City' Parade.  Only details I know (and I'm supposedly on this parade) is that it is before lunch, and will be downtown, by City Hall obviously (not too far from the Brew Pub).

Have a nice day.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2006)

glenndon said:
			
		

> (not too far from the Brew Pub).



The parade route actually goes in front of the Brew Pub...."with bayonets fixed and drums beating." I'm glad I'll be in Ottawa, so I don't get scared  ;D


----------



## glenndon (20 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "with bayonets fixed and drums beating." I'm glad I'll be in Ottawa, so I don't get scared  ;D



I'd be scared too. . .  a bunch of signallers with bayonets fixed marching through town!!   

Glenn


----------



## Loachman (20 Oct 2006)

I can't make either date, but I'll be in Kingston in between if anybody wants to have yet another gathering. It looks like I'll be free after 2030 or so Mon 23 - Wed 25.


----------



## Strike (20 Oct 2006)

I'm coming in to town tomorrow and should be free sometime in the mid-afternoon.  I'll stroll by and say hi.  Hopefully you guys will all still be there.


----------



## muffin (20 Oct 2006)

glenndon said:
			
		

> I'd be scared too. . .  a bunch of signallers with bayonets fixed marching through town!!
> 
> Glenn



Argh... my hubby is in that thing...  maybe I will bring the kids down - nothing to keep you in step like your kids screaming at you from the sidelines 

"DADDY! DADDY! I AM OVER HERE DADDY!!!!! LOOK DADDY ! WAAAAAAAAAAAAVE DADDY! DAAAAAAAAADDDYYY!!!!!!!!"


----------



## glenndon (20 Oct 2006)

I'll let him know what to expect Muffin . . .  or do you want your screaming kids to be a surprise??   ;D


----------



## muffin (20 Oct 2006)

Argh - there's a snitch among us! lol 

Let 's make it a suprise... lol


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Oct 2006)

I can't make either. I'm working the 21st and on 28 I'm in the parade and working that night.

Feel free to stop by Pizza Hut downtown and look for the only English speaking male driver. That's me.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Oct 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Argh... my hubby is in that thing...  maybe I will bring the kids down - nothing to keep you in step like your kids screaming at you from the sidelines
> 
> "DADDY! DADDY! I AM OVER HERE DADDY!!!!! LOOK DADDY ! WAAAAAAAAAAAAVE DADDY! DAAAAAAAAADDDYYY!!!!!!!!"



Watch out, Mag!  You don't want Bob teaching the kids the finer points of malting hops after the parade...


----------



## muffin (20 Oct 2006)

Well... they have to learn SOMEWHERE ... lol


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2006)

Looks more and more like the 28th for me - we had a pile of homework dumped on us this weekend along with tutoring a couple of guys for a rewrite.  Hopefully I won't be the only one there  ;D.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Argh... my hubby is in that thing...  maybe I will bring the kids down - nothing to keep you in step like your kids screaming at you from the sidelines
> "DADDY! DADDY! I AM OVER HERE DADDY!!!!! LOOK DADDY ! WAAAAAAAAAAAAVE DADDY! DAAAAAAAAADDDYYY!!!!!!!!"



Gee Maggie.....yelling from the Brew Pub patio. Tree.....apple.......tight dispersion pattern...   ;D


----------



## Big Foot (21 Oct 2006)

So... are we a go for today and if yes, then when?


----------



## Wookilar (21 Oct 2006)

I'll be dropping by today, but not until we are done here. Most likely after 1630 or so.

Wook


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Oct 2006)

Okay, HLs and I are planning on heading down to Kingston this Saturday, the 28th.  Whats the scoop on this one (ie  time/location) and all that good stuff?

Looking forward to it too!

MRM


----------



## navymich (23 Oct 2006)

I am available early afternoon.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Oct 2006)

Was there on Saturday after work. Good Cream Ale and Wings were by, well, ...me. Very lonely. :'(

Will be there on the 28th also, arrival time is depending on work (of course). Is there a general concensus of a time?

What time is the Freedom of the City parade? Would like to take Mrs and Little Wook, with Grandpa in tow, down to see that. Maybe after the parade at the pub?

Wook


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Oct 2006)

The parade leaves the KMCSC (base gym) at approx 0945 to arrive in front of City Hall at 1000. After all the pomp and circumstance, we will march west up Ontario to Clarence, right on Clarence, right on King, right on Barrack then back East on Ontario back to the Gym.

AVOID DOWNTON DURING THIS TIME. IT MAY TAKE AWHILE TO GET PAST S&R.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Oct 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> AVOID DOWNTON DURING THIS TIME. IT MAY TAKE AWHILE TO GET PAST S&R.



Or get to the Brew Pub _early_...before all those military people start cluttering the streets!  >


----------



## Rice0031 (26 Oct 2006)

Won't be able to make it, people.
Have a good time 

Come to Ottawa for a M&G again


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Oct 2006)

Looks like the Brew Pub is the loc...what about time??

HLs and I will be there (pending no more arguments with tractor trailors that is).


----------



## navymich (26 Oct 2006)

The Parade ends at 1100, so I say anytime after that.  First ones there, get a couple of tables, and tell the staff that it is for Army.ca.  That way anyone coming in can ask for it by name and get to the right table and people!!


----------



## navymich (27 Oct 2006)

Just a reminder about this M&G tomorrow --- KBP for lunch at 1100ish, and then.....

Who all is still able to make it??


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Oct 2006)

Still can not make it.


----------



## FredDaHead (27 Oct 2006)

Well, I'm on the darn parade and they're taking us all the way back to RMC... But if you guys stick around long enough I might be able to make an appearance.

So I guess it means: eat quick and move.  ;D


----------



## Big Foot (27 Oct 2006)

I can't make it, either  I have range day tommorow and, although I get to go to Queen's tomorrow morning (in uniform) to get some books, I can't make lunch.


----------



## medicineman (27 Oct 2006)

I'm still on - be there hoepfully between 11 and 12 ish, barring any mishaps or complications.

MM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Just a reminder about this M&G tomorrow --- KBP for lunch at 1100ish, and then.....
> 
> Who all is still able to make it??



Well, HLs and I had left St Jean before this post.  Hmmm, did you guys make it there?

HLs and I showed up around 1330ish I think it was...we met up with MedicineMan, had some fish & chips, coffee, and chatted it up for 'about...2...3 hours I think it was??

So I guess the 3 of us missed everyone else?   :-\

Well, we DID get to meet 1 of the Army.ca crowd   so its a start.

Now...do I get first prize for "Greatest Distance Travelled To Make A Meet & Greet".  Halifx to Kingston...certainly no one has done THAT before...have they?????

I did see one 227 who couldn't keep his head and eyes to the front as he marched past...now...he was either checkin' out HLs  :threat: ( ) or eyeing up my large Timmies... ;D


----------



## navymich (30 Oct 2006)

Was there quite a bit earlier then that, so guess we missed you.  I had heard that you were at the parade, I was up further then you.  Thought you might have gone right to the pub after that, and I was there about 1/2 hour after the parade finished.  Oh well, better luck next time.

Happy Birthday btw Mud!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Well heck we all made it!  Its just our co-ord that sucked!   :rofl:

Errrr, its not my birthday..and if it was, I am FINALLY 21!   ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well heck we all made it!  Its just our co-ord that sucked!   :rofl:
> 
> Errrr, its not my birthday..and if it was, I am FINALLY 21!   ;D



You've been in since you were 4? ...I knew they were taking people at a younger age, but this is rather ridiculous!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> You've been in since you were 4? ...I knew they were taking people at a younger age, but this is rather ridiculous!



I start counting my military service with CoC (Children of the Church) in Summerside.  Doesn't...doesn't everyone do that?   >


----------



## medicineman (30 Oct 2006)

I came screaming into the place about 1150, found nobody there, got a table for 6 or 8 (luckily they place didn't need the other seats), had a pint and some lunch and was about to leave around 1 when MRM and HL came by, where upon we stuck around until 3 something.

On the bright side, finally put a couple faces to names and got away from here.

MM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I came screaming into the place about 1150, found nobody there, got a table for 6 or 8 (luckily they place didn't need the other seats), had a pint and some lunch and was about to leave around 1 when MRM and HL came by, where upon we stuck around until 3 something.
> 
> On the bright side, finally put a couple faces to names and got away from here.
> 
> MM



You forced yourself to make the trip back northwest did you MM?  Back for more fun and giggles??

And to think, I was only TOTALLY lost in the medical termenology about...machfacted dialation defibulators and gron-gated phyneklie griefinators...once?  twice?

 ;D

I call those the "silent Q words" cause I can't pronounce or understand any one of them...well, I get what "blood" is and "D E A D DEAD!"...but after that... :


----------



## medicineman (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> You forced yourself to make the trip back northwest did you MM?  Back for more fun and giggles??



Yeah, I went back - but I wouldn't call it fun and giggles, more like shyte and abuse.  I stayed overnight, hoping to hook up with a couple of other friends, but alas, they got back to me yesterday when I got home.  I did have an excellent dinner at the hotel restaurant though - made the night more tolerable.

One of my study buddies put her voluntary withdrawl in - she's pretty unstressed now.  I'm waiting on the results of the exam on Friday to see what happens to the others that were thinking the same thing.  The drive home sucked almost as much as the drive out - just I could see where I was going  this time.  Almost ran a couple of people off the 401 when gusts of wind hit the car.  Oh well - got home to drool some more in class - I almost forgot what I learned this morning :blotto:.

MM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

I hear ya on the wind.  I had it to my arse most of the trip home to Halifax...its here in Halifax tonight...yippee.

What a happy crowd we all were last night then.

I had to come back to Wellington House.  (solitary confinment).

HLs went back to the Mega (aka The Gulag) (Spelling?)

And you went back to the Mad Medical Torture Asylum

 :rofl:

Perhaps some more pints were in order!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2007)

Since I had such a great time at the Toronto Smoker, (yes, it did occur), I thought I'd put out a feeler to see how much interest there would be in a Kingston M&G.  I was looking at July 27th or 28th as that seems to be when Journeyman is available (at this time  : ).  This would be a combined M&G/Going away party.  Of course, I am open to the suggestion of other weekends, depending on what works for the majority.  End July is still far enough away to make plans.  Please note, that the dates mentioned are not the long weekend, either.  It would be preferable (but not necessary) to have it on a Saturday night for the folks who may have travel time involved.
The venue would be the Tir nan Og pub, on Ontario Street in the heart of Kingston's historic district, not to mention, a *great* Irish pub.
http://www.whatsonkingston.com/entertain/tirnanog/about.html
Any interest??  

Edit: Details are firmed up as 1930 21 Jul 2007 at the Tir nan Og pub.


----------



## HItorMiss (29 May 2007)

Intrested, Plus I will get to show off the new bike


----------



## niner domestic (29 May 2007)

If I've managed to find my way out of cardboard boxes post move, I'd love to come!  I still think folks need to come here and help me drink the booze and clear out the freezer first...


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I still think folks need to come here and help me drink the booze and clear out the freezer first...



Okay, where are you?? I'm on leave until Monday.


----------



## navymich (29 May 2007)

Would have loved to have come down for this, but I'm on eves/midnights that weekend.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 May 2007)

Can I come?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2007)

Crap. I would love to attend, but have something already booked for that time-frame.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Crap. I would love to attend, but have something already booked for that time-frame.





			
				airmich said:
			
		

> Would have loved to have come down for this, but I'm on eves/midnights that weekend.


Well, as I said, I'm open for other weekends.....


----------



## Trinity (29 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Intrested, Plus I will get to show off the new bike



I have a couch.... if you're coming and need a place


----------



## Mike Baker (29 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I have a couch.... if you're coming and need a place


I'll crash with you then  ;D  

I know, you meant HoM


----------



## deedster (29 May 2007)

I was planning on being in Winnipeg that weekend but if we firm it up soon I can work around that, I mean, it IS Journeyman after all... :  Thanks Moe, good idea!  I'll see if the D2 Bodyguard is good to go as well, I'm sure Loachman needs to update her on his success with the Swifter in the chopper.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I mean, it IS Journeyman after all... :


Oh so I am nothing compaired to _him_?


----------



## George Wallace (29 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh so I am nothing compaired to _him_?



I suppose that was what is called a Freudian Slip.........Con paired to him.   ;D


----------



## muffin (29 May 2007)

I think I am free that weekend... Does Bob know this will be at the Nog and not at the KBP? lol


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2007)

I'd love to drop in, but I might still be in Floodpeg shrinking heads or en route back from there.  However, if I'm back and not otherwise engaged, I shall drop out.

MM


----------



## Trinity (29 May 2007)

I'm in..  Sunday might be touch and go  ;D


----------



## deedster (29 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh so I am nothing compaired to _him_?


I disowned you last night, after you chose Uncle Mike  over me


----------



## deedster (30 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I'm in..  Sunday might be touch and go  ;D


WOW  I get to meet Trinity in the flesh!
(I know EXACTLY what you mean about Sunday)


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2007)

I am really beginning to get depressed that I am going to have to miss this.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 May 2007)

Hmm, I very well may be home by then, and probably on leave. Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2007)

For the record, my calendar is still very much in flux; we'll see how it plays out closer to the date.


----------



## 211RadOp (30 May 2007)

Unfortunatly, I will be at Cadet Camp molding the mind of Canada's youths starting that weekend.  Have fun.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 May 2007)

I'll see if I ca get enough for a plane ticket and I will be there. ( no drinking for me, of course   )


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 May 2007)

To early to tell what my schedule is going to be like, but if I can make it I'll be there. :cheers:


----------



## Trinity (30 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> WOW  I get to meet Trinity in the flesh!



1) Meeting me can't be that exciting.
2) How much FLESH are we talking about here!!!???


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> 1) Meeting me can't be that exciting.
> 2) How much FLESH are we talking about here!!!???



Same dress as the TO M&G, a**less chaps!!   NOT!!!  :-X


----------



## deedster (30 May 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Wookilar (30 May 2007)

I should be around also (unless someone does something silly and sends me someplace weird for OJT). Be nice to put faces to names.

Wook


----------



## gaspasser (30 May 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Hmm, I very well may be home by then, and probably on leave. Sounds like a good time to me!


BYTD will take payments in any increments to help keep Des away...!!!   He can always slip or fall on the tarmack.. : _dum-tee-dum-te-dum_
And IHS better not bring a camera and take yet another picture of Des to post here.  Same goes for you Trin, you and IHS are in cohoots together...  
Des, you and me will M&G in "you know"!  Rumour now has it that they're allowed 2 beers a day??!!  
Sorry to say, but I'll be out of "town" that week..


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, as I said, I'm open for other weekends.....


Any update?  I need to book a flight to Winnipeg soon 
(might have rescue mm)


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Jun 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Des, you and me will M&G in "you know"!  Rumour now has it that they're allowed 2 beers a day??!!



Haven't heard, but that should be sweet.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Any update?  I need to book a flight to Winnipeg soon
> (might have rescue mm)



Well, no one has suggested any other weekends, although I'm open for either the 21st or the 28th.  After that we get into the Aug long weekend which may not be suitable for people.

Any other suggestions??  ???


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, no one has suggested any other weekends, although I'm open for either the 21st or the 28th.  After that we get into the Aug long weekend which may not be suitable for people.
> 
> Any other suggestions?????  ???


I guess it's up to The Man himself


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I guess it's up to The Man himself



What man?


----------



## niner domestic (4 Jun 2007)

Just a thought, but maybe we could combine a M&G with one of the shows at Fort Henry?  There's a mini Tattoo on around the 27th of July (for example).


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

niner
great idea


----------



## niner domestic (4 Jun 2007)

What I see going for July is:

July 20-21 - Concert - Kingston Symphony - 1812 Overture


July 27 - 28 - Tattoo - US Navy Ceremonial Guard (Great Lakes) as guests.


August 18-19 -  has the USMC's silent drill team, Drum and Bugle as guests.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jun 2007)

Well as I said, I may get there. So any date really is good for me, plus I would like to see the mini Tattoo at Ft Henry.


----------



## sigtech (4 Jun 2007)

Ya the shows at Ft Henry are always good. The only issue was living behind Ft Henry in the Q's with small kids dame fireworks lol


----------



## medicineman (4 Jun 2007)

Hey,

I might even be available for the August timframe (or at least in the same province).  The shows at Ft Henry are cool - especially the Marines.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2007)

Hey, Fort Henry is great, I have no problems with that.  I am still looking for a "majority" vote on the dates for the M&G.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jun 2007)

Pending any last minute bug-outs, I'm Good2Go for any date in Jul or Aug...

G2G


----------



## Wookilar (4 Jun 2007)

I'm not going anywhere (today, so far, yet  ) Any date for me is good, I even have advance permission from Mrs Wook (she said she'd even drive me so I could partake! She was out in the rain a lot today, must be the water  ;D)

Wook


----------



## Bobby Rico (4 Jun 2007)

Is there some kind of requirement to attending one of these events?  They sound interesting, but I wouldn't want to go to one if I wasn't invited.  Once I've got my occupational training completed, I might be inclined to show up at one of these things and baffle people with my usual bullshit.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Is there some kind of requirement to attending one of these events?  They sound interesting, but I wouldn't want to go to one if I wasn't invited.  Once I've got my occupational training completed, I might be inclined to show up at one of these things and baffle people with my usual bullshit.



Yep, there's a secret handshake and you need your Orphan Annie Decoder Ring!!    Just kidding, reading the post is the "formal" invite and anyone can attend!!


----------



## Exarecr (5 Jun 2007)

Never been to a meet and greet but since I just moved to Gananoque from Kingston last month i guess I still consider myself a Kingstonion and this sounds like a good idea. Margaritaville on the strip on Ontario ST. would be a great place to gather the troops, but as you know, if you have been to Kingston before the amount of bars to choose from won,t be a problam. Sign me up.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2007)

Margaritaville on the strip is nice but usually very crowded which is why I figured the Tir nan Og would be a good choice (lots of patio area along the back side).  Now it seems we are still looking for votes on the date: *21 or 28 July?*


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jun 2007)

I say 28. (note this dont mean I will be there, I am a maby   )


----------



## deedster (5 Jun 2007)

21 or 28 both good for me at this point


----------



## Yrys (5 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I am a maby   )



Do you mean baby ?


----------



## Journeyman (5 Jun 2007)

No change to this.


*21st*: I'm at CFC in Toronto _until_ the 21st and won't be sure when I'll be escaping until closer in.

*28th*: No go

Plan for the majority, and if I can fit in, I will.   :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2007)

Well, I'm for either date, too, so we'll see if there are any other votes.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Do you mean baby ?


No, not at all.


----------



## deedster (6 Jun 2007)

Go for the 21st, if that's OK with everyone -- there's a chance JM will _escape_ maybe Danjanou can escort him back to Kingston


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2007)

I agree, maybe it's a better weekend for Vern, too.  :cheers:


----------



## deedster (6 Jun 2007)

Hope so!


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

Lets go for the 21 then.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2007)

Let's say it's a go for 21 Jul.


----------



## Wookilar (7 Jun 2007)

I'm in for the 21st.


----------



## niner domestic (7 Jun 2007)

We bought tickets for the concert on the 21st, so we'll be in town.


----------



## muffin (7 Jun 2007)

I can't do the 21st sorry folks - Hubby's cousin is getting married in Orillia...


----------



## deedster (7 Jun 2007)

I'm good to go for July 21.
Not sure if D2 Bodyguard is coming (sorry Loachman, no Swiffer tips) but anyone needing a ride East on the 401 is welcome to join me.  I'll be leaving Burlington Saturday Noon-ish.


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Jun 2007)

21st is bad for me I wont be in Ontario


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2007)

I'm still in Floodpeg.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jun 2007)

As I'd mentioned to a few folks, and implied here -- 21st potentially conflicts with Toronto, and 28th potentially conflicts with Afghanistan.

Pick whichever makes the most people (or the people you like most  ) happiest. Make a decision and stick with it *


* that's a military attribute, Moe; give it a try   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> * that's a military attribute, Moe; give it a try   ;D



Yes, but it conflicts with my God-given right as a woman to change my mind!!


----------



## deedster (8 Jun 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> As I'd mentioned to a few folks, and implied here -- 21st potentially conflicts with Toronto, and 28th potentially conflicts with Afghanistan.
> 
> Pick whichever makes the most people (or the people you like most  ) happiest. *Make a decision and stick with it **
> 
> ...





Ummmm......pot....?  

JM, aren't you the guy with CADD? (career attention deficit disorder)


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jun 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> [JM, aren't you the guy with CADD? (career attention deficit disorder)


Tough crowd. 

In this case, I like to think of it as "breadth of experience" rather than "indecisiveness"    ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> In this case, I like to think of it as "breadth of experience" rather than "indecisiveness"    ;D



Maybe you should add a link to the thread *Bad Language and the CF*  ;D

BTW, last night I made the decision to get drunk leave my car at the mess, and stuck with it!!!!  :cheers:


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Jun 2007)

Okay, so we have a date in place for now. The question now is where can it take place, a place where I may be able to attend


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Okay, so we have a date in place for now. *The question now is where can it take place, a place where I may be able to attend *


McDonald's Playland?   >


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> McDonald's Playland?   >


Sure  ;D


----------



## medicineman (11 Jun 2007)

I'm sure someone will take a picture of you as they drive by to the bar... ;D

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> McDonald's Playland?   >





			
				Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Sure  ;D



Ummmm, sorry, but I think NOT!!    It's already planned to be at the Tir nan Og.  Here's the link for a map: http://www.whatsonkingston.com/entertain/tirnanog/location.html
Mike, I'm sure you can attend, just not drink, although, I'm not sure what their policy is after a certain hour, but I will be sure to check.
Maybe we could get you fake ID......how old do you look??      :


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe we could get you fake ID......how old do you look??      :


How old do you want me to look?  


Hey, thats an Irish pub  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2007)

It is an Irish pub indeed.  Why do you think I picked it??


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It is an Irish pub indeed.  Why do you think I picked it??



Umm.....because it's an Irish pub?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Umm.....because it's an Irish pub?



No, actually because it's in a nice area, has good food and there's some eye candy for the guys.  :


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> there's some eye candy for the guys.  :


And what do we girls get to feast our eyes on?
~ please don't let her say a**less chaps ~  :boring:


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jun 2007)

It sounds ever more intriguing


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> And what do we girls get to feast our eyes on?
> ~ please don't let her say a**less chaps ~  :boring:



 :rofl:  I certainly hope not!!  The bartenders are okay but I wish they'd wear kilts!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> And what do we girls get to feast our eyes on?


I could always drive myself down to the pub and stand on my tip-toes?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I could always drive myself down to the pub and stand on my tip-toes?  ;D



The more the merrier!!!  :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The more the merrier!!!  :cheers:





Moe, you've now invited a 16 year old from Newfoundland and 17 year old from Nova Scotia. 
Are there some....ahem.._issues_...you'd like to discuss?   >


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jun 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I could always drive myself down to the pub and stand on my tip-toes?  ;D


I don't want to make you look bad, so no need for you  >


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Moe, you've now invited a 16 year old from Newfoundland and 17 year old from Nova Scotia.
> Are there some....ahem.._issues_...you'd like to discuss?   >


And the 50 year old from Burlington wants to know why you have a problem with that.
 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> > Moe, you've now invited a 16 year old from Newfoundland and 17 year old from Nova Scotia.
> > Are there some....ahem..issues...you'd like to discuss?    >
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's for the same reason I've never gone into the Cadet threads. Inviting 16/17 year old boys to a bar just doesn't sound like a rockin' good time to me. Sure, adolescent angst over Avril Lavigne may be more entertaining than wondering where Tess has wandered off to _this time_.....but there are somethings I'm OK never knowing about

.....for example, I've never been a priest or a choirboy either. >


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> .....for example, I've never been a priest or a choirboy either. >



~sigh~
The opportunities you've we've missed  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Moe, you've now invited a 16 year old from Newfoundland and 17 year old from Nova Scotia.
> Are there some....ahem.._issues_...you'd like to discuss?   >



Maybe I'm scouting prospective boyfriends for my daughter.  :


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> And what do we girls get to feast our eyes on?
> ~ please don't let her say a**less chaps ~  :boring:



~sigh~
I'm more than OK with chaps!! I am a huge fan. Then again, I don't mind kilts either!!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Jun 2007)

I should get a kilt shouldn't I  8)


----------



## muffin (14 Jun 2007)

I have a pic of JM in chaps here somewhere..... LOL


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> I have a pic of JM in chaps here somewhere..... LOL


You make that sound like a blackmail or ransom note.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> I have a pic of JM in chaps here somewhere..... LOL



Really??  >


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> I have a pic of JM in chaps here somewhere..... LOL



I believe that I have seen said pic!! Good job!! Wrong angle!!  


Try for the opposite side next time!!  >  Although, I have a feeling he'll be waiting for it to happen and will do something to ruin it!!


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

LADIES!!

I'm not feeling that.....that....oh damn, what's that touchy-feely word......_respect_, ya, that's it!

Am I just....just....some assless chaps pin-up to you?   :-\



Thank you..thank you all very much   ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> LADIES!!
> 
> Thank you..thank you all very much   ;D



Ahhh, ain't that sweet ... our very own girlie version of a MacLeans cover !!   
Mike, we soooooooooooooo need an Army.ca Calendar!!


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahhh, ain't that sweet ...


   Nice selective quote.....you seem to have missed my two _sensitive_ lines in the middle.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nice selective quote.....you seem to have missed my two _sensitive_ lines in the middle.


You seem to have missed the fact that I am a woman and am entitled to ignore whatever I want to!!  ;D


----------



## deedster (14 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Am I just....just....some assless chaps pin-up to you?   :-\


A kilt would do too.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> A kilt would do too.



Exactly why we need a calendar ... 

I know for a fact that there are some pics of some of our .ca crew out and about in that attire as well!!


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Exactly why we need a calendar ...
> 
> I know for a fact that there are some pics of some of our .ca crew out and about in that attire as well!!



Hey I sent you those in the strictest confidence :-[


----------



## deedster (14 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Exactly why we need a calendar ...
> 
> I know for a fact that there are some pics of some of our .ca crew out and about in that attire as well!!


And just think what we can do with Photoshop (not imlying that we would need to _enhance_ or anything...)


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I sent you those in the strictest confidence :-[



Did I mention your name??  ??? (But, you should offer them up for the calendar!!)

No worries, only I have seen the evidence of which I speak!!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> And just think what we can do with Photoshop (not imlying that we would need to _enhance_ or anything...)



Who needs photoshop? Most of us who'd end up in those pictures will do a lot for a laugh.

And, confirmed, I will be back in Canada, and on leave at that time. K-town it is!


----------



## deedster (14 Jun 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Who needs photoshop? Most of us who'd end up in those pictures will do a lot for a laugh.
> 
> And, confirmed, I will be back in Canada, and on leave at that time. K-town it is!


Oh-oh...coming soon: another picture of Sig_Des for Trinity's game.
Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Jun 2007)

Hehehe, hope to meet you Des. I am up for some stupid monkey fun pictures for a calender  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Jun 2007)

I guess I'll have to start rebuilding any alcohol tolerance I may have had.

If I know some of the people there, I have a feeling some tequila will be on the menu!

Trin, that couch offer still on the table?


----------



## Trinity (14 Jun 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I guess I'll have to start rebuilding any alcohol tolerance I may have had.
> 
> If I know some of the people there, I have a feeling some tequila will be on the menu!
> 
> Trin, that couch offer still on the table?



yeah..  no one else took it... couch is yours  unless HOM wants
to fight you for it  ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> If I know some of the people there, I have a feeling some tequila will be on the menu!



Yuck!! Seriously now, do you actually know people who actually like love tequila?!?!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Jun 2007)

I am still uncomfirmed as to being able to attend, so Des take the couch for now, I can always sleep on the floor.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> And, confirmed, I will be back in Canada, and on leave at that time. K-town it is!



Des, you do know that the date is now the 21st of July? Still hope you're able to make it, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Trinity (14 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Des, you do know that the date is now the 21st of July? Still hope you're able to make it, looking forward to meeting you.



Seriously... it's not as exciting as it sounds.  I've met him before and I wasn't really all that impressed.

HOM... we'll secure you something comfortable to sleep on.. somehow.
I can clean the garbage and old dishes off the floor and clear a path for you 
to sleep  :-\


----------



## navymich (14 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Des, you do know that the date is now the 21st of July?



Whoa, I missed that change.  Can we get the thread title changed at all to show that?  Oh, and I am on days off that weekend, in fact I am off Fri - Mon inclusive!!


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Whoa, I missed that change.  Can we get the thread title changed at all to show that?  Oh, and I am on days off that weekend, in fact I am off Fri - Mon inclusive!!



Done.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Jun 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Seriously... it's not as exciting as it sounds.  I've met him before and I wasn't really all that impressed.



That's only because my clothes were on  

And yeah, I've got a crapload of leave, and will be free that weekend. I'm penciling it in,


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Done.



Thanks, Vern.  I was going to ask that a couple of days ago but it slipped my mind...... :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Whoa, I missed that change.  Can we get the thread title changed at all to show that?  Oh, and I am on days off that weekend, in fact I am off Fri - Mon inclusive!!



Right on, Mich!  Looking forward to meeting you too!!  :cheers:


----------



## navymich (15 Jun 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That's only because my clothes were on



Thank goodness for _small _miracles. ;D


I'm looking forward to catching up with old friends (and no JM, that isn't a comment about your age...hehe), and meeting new ones.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2007)

I'm going to try to make it down for this as well... If I do I'll have 3 seats open in a car from Ottawa West to Kingston and back. I can't commit just yet but so far my schedule looks pretty good.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

Wow, the real Mike Bobbitt making an apperence to this one, I am glad I will be there


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2007)

Settin' yourself up for disappointment with that one I'm afraid.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Settin' yourself up for disappointment with that one I'm afraid.


Thats what I thought  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jun 2007)

Can't promise but just found out that there is a family do that week in Kingston so I may be able to pop in an annoy the regulars.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2007)

Do we have a start time yet? I *did* read all 9 pages but don't recall one.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Do we have a start time yet? I *did* read all 9 pages but don't recall one.


Not to my knowledge. How's about 1900 hours (7PM  ) for everyone?


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Jun 2007)

I am still unconfirmed, deepends on many different factors but if Des is going to be there and a few of the others I might be bale to swing that way, I fond out for sure as the dates get closer.

1900 sounds early to me, but hey it's concensus on the start time.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

Don't fret anyone, 1900 can be changed if need be.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Not to my knowledge. How's about 1900 hours (7PM  ) for everyone?



Actually, we'll make it 1930 as we did in Toronto, if that's good for everyone.
It's starting to look like there may be a pretty good crowd.

Mike (Baker) are you seriously coming?  As I said, you may not be allowed to be there after a certain time.  Not sure what the bar rules are.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, we'll make it 1930 as we did in Toronto, if that's good for everyone.
> It's starting to look like there may be a pretty good crowd.
> 
> Mike (Baker) are you seriously coming?  As I said, you may not be allowed to be there after a certain time.  Not sure what the bar rules are.


That time sounds good. Yeah I will _try_ to get there, if I can.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jun 2007)

I have tenitive plans to be camping in Brockville that week[weekend]........if this turns out to be a definite, I will be there also.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I have tenitive plans to be camping in Brockville that week[weekend]........if this turns out to be a definite, I will be there also.



Woo hoo, looking forward to (possibly) meeting the infamous pickle thief!!


----------



## deedster (18 Jun 2007)

Wow!
The Padre, The Bobbitt And The Pickle Thief...sounds like a good movie  
I'm there & D2 Bodyguard (must remember to bring Swiffer) is apparently good-to-go.  Travelling East on the 401 from Halton region...2 seats available for Saturday departure & Sunday return.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I'm there & D2 Bodyguard (must remember to bring Swiffer) is apparently good-to-go.



Oops, guess I'd better get my couch ready too!!


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jun 2007)

This is definitely turning out to be worth it!


----------



## deedster (18 Jun 2007)

We could take up a collection for HorM's new Oakleys!  ;D


----------



## villecour (18 Jun 2007)

Hello all,

Count me in also, I  always loved Kingston and I am also a graduate of Queen's U ( 1972 ), it may seems a long time ago but when I close my eyes, it seems like yesterday.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jun 2007)

At this rate, sounds like reserving the upstairs may be in order?

G2G 
_
*edit* nevermind, I though it was KBC..._


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

OK,

It's down to a month before this get together.

I've added a poll at the request of PMedMoe. DO NOT screw around with it folks because I am really NOT in the mood. The "Yes" votes will be used to used for reservation purposes.

I have left the option for you to "change" your vote once it is placed. This is for those of you who are unsure as to your attendance as of this point in time. You can then change to the yes/no once you are sure.

Thanks,
The Librarian
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

Well for right now I'm unsure, I should know by a week before the event or earlier, so then I will post that info up. Thanks for the poll Vern.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2007)

What the...? I'm the only one attending?


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jun 2007)

I have put myself down as a yes for now, but it may change.

Mike I am sre your not the only one coming


----------



## navymich (25 Jun 2007)

I am days off that weekend (which means Fri to Mon for me), and 99% sure that I will be there.  But I need to visit family while I'm off too, so just working out all of that.  I will know better the week of the M&G, and have put down "still unsure" for now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2007)

Heheh, I know... Just surprised when I hit the button and saw just my lone "yes".


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What the...? I'm the only one attending?



No, you are the reason there is a 'change decision' button......... >


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What the...? I'm the only one attending?



Well. I kind of _have_ to be there, as I am the organizer.  :  Never mind, Mike, more beer for us!!  :cheers:

Thanks for the poll, Vern!!


----------



## deedster (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Well for right now I'm unsure, I should know by a week before the event or earlier, so then I will post that info up. Thanks for the poll Vern.


Don't be a Party Pooper Mike...
I'm definitely in, not sure about D2  Bodyguard (man problems, sheesh!)


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Don't be a Party Pooper Mike...
> I'm definitely in, not sure about D2  Bodyguard (man problems, sheesh!)


Im not, but it is hard to get a ticket with only $50 right now   But I will try!


----------



## deedster (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Im not, but it is hard to get a ticket with only $50 right now   But I will try!


Really hope to see you there Mike...if you can get to Toronto (or Hamilton) we can drive you to Kingston (although you'd be back-tracking), it's always an option.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Really hope to see you there Mike...if you can get to Toronto (or Hamilton) we can drive you to Kingston (although you'd be back-tracking), it's always an option.


I was looking at a direct flight to Kingston actually, but I will keep that in mind


----------



## villecour (25 Jun 2007)

Hello bruce.
Hope you will be there, I will for sure, I just spent  a few days in the the Berthier, and St  Michel area, great week end will the Mrs be there??


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I was looking at a direct flight to Kingston actually, but I will keep that in mind


 :rofl:
Sorry for that Mike.  There ARE no direct flights to Kingston.  You will fly through Toronto anyway.  I just checked on Air Canada (I know, biggest rip off ever but the cheaper companies don't fly East too much).  Using the cheapest flights to/from TO on Fri 20 Jul and return on Sunday (you arrive in St John's at 0020 hrs - 1220 A.M.) with no checked baggage, no changes or cancellations and no Aeoplan miles accumulated costs (taxes and security charge included) $507.23.  
And that's probably only if you booked NOW.  I remember trying to book a flight for my daughter on line and just as I hit the submit button, I got one of those "sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties" things and when I went to book the flight again, the prices had jumped over $100 on the SAME flight.  I've hated Air Canada ever since :threat:, but my daughter lives in the East so I pretty much have to use them for flights.  :-[


----------



## deedster (26 Jun 2007)

Mike
You can fly West Jet, St. John to Hamilton  for $550 or so return.  Hamilton is closest to where I am, if you need to overnight I have a spare room & so does Debbie.  If you'd rather fly to Toronto we can pick you up on the way to Kingston Saturday morning.  Also, I work 5 minutes away from Pearson Airport (Toronto) if you're coming in on Friday.  I'm PM-ing you phone nos.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jun 2007)

Moe, if that happens online, call in. You may be able to get your old price. Some seats are held for online bookings, some for phone bookings. When you say you're getting a seat, even before you purchase it, that locks it out for a period of time. So if you start again, those (cheaper) seats are still available, but locked.

It's a hell of a system.

You could, in theory, "consume" almost all the available seats on a flight without buying any of them, at least for a short period of time.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2007)

Yeah, Mike, I did that, even got the phone number of the General Manager, no dice.  If I'd been booking on the phone at the same time, I would have got the cheaper flight....unless they had put me on hold.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Jun 2007)

:-[ Woops never knew that. Well, I will work something out if I can go, find a way to get there.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jun 2007)

villecour said:
			
		

> Hello bruce.
> Hope you will be there, I will for sure, I just spent  a few days in the the Berthier, and St  Michel area, great week end will the Mrs be there??



The in-laws maybe coming down here now so the 'meet-up and camp in Brockville' plan might be gone. So I'm still a longshot, but hey.............


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> The in-laws maybe coming down here now so the 'meet-up and camp in Brockville' plan might be gone. So I'm still a longshot, but hey.............



All the more reason to get out of the house!!  

Okay, I've looked through all the posts and this is what I have so far:

*Yes*
ninerdomestic
Trinity
D Squared
Sig Des
Wookilar
Good2Golf
Exarecr
airmich
Mike Bobbit
villecour 
and of course, me.  I also have a reservist friend who said he'd be coming as well (more people at my house  :cheers: )

*Maybe*
Mike Baker
Journeyman
RetiredAFGuy
Bobby Rico
Danjanou
HitorMiss
Bruce Monkhouse

Going by the vote buttons, I have 7 confirmed and 4 not sure.  Let's keep this going folks!! I'm going to call the pub early next week to check on availability.  I am heading down to New Brunswick on leave from 04-10 Jul and will probably make the final booking when I return.


----------



## Exarecr (28 Jun 2007)

Hey PMEDMOE, if you need a hand organizing this thing I am very familiar with the bar and Kingston of course since I live here and the ole PG brings back tons of memories. See you all there. Cheers !P. S. There must be more than 7 coming i would hope.


----------



## deedster (28 Jun 2007)

PMM
D2  Bodyguard is a definite YES (she probably won't go online to vote unless I bug the crap out of her, which I will  
Thanks for organizing this!
D2


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2007)

Exarecr said:
			
		

> Hey PMEDMOE, if you need a hand organizing this thing I am very familiar with the bar and Kingston of course since I live here and the ole PG brings back tons of memories. See you all there. Cheers !P. S. There must be more than 7 coming i would hope.



Thanks for the offer.  There's not too much to be done but make a phone call (or two).  Maybe you can dial the number for me?  As Journeyman might attest, I could require a seeing-eye dog to do that for me!    Really, there's nothing wrong with my sight, I see _everything_!!  >


----------



## armyvern (28 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As Journeyman might attest, I could require a seeing-eye dog to do that for me!    Really, there's nothing wrong with my sight, I see _everything_!!  >



I smell a story beneath these comments.


----------



## Big Foot (28 Jun 2007)

Why don't we ever do a Kingston M&G during the academic year? People afraid of meeting all of us RMC folks? lol


----------



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I smell a story beneath these comments.





> from ArmyVern"Quote from: GAP on June 19, 2007, 09:50:07
> Do Tell!!   ;D"
> 
> You are actively encouraging me to breach forum guidelines??  Shocked
> ...



But you won't ask him _her_ to tell, I'm sure .


----------



## armyvern (28 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> But you won't ask him to tell, I'm sure .



Perhaps I already _really_ see everything??  >

Pssst, PMedMoe's ... a Girl!!  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Why don't we ever do a Kingston M&G during the academic year? People afraid of meeting all of us RMC folks? lol



Yes, yes we ARE!!    Never thought of it, summer's just a nicer time to hang out on the patio!!  Besides, I was in Borden from 05 March to 25 May!!   :crybaby:



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Pssst, PMedMoe's ... a Girl!!  ;D



Thanks, Vern!!  Nope, no story, just something JM sent by PM regarding the fact that I could see my (hidden) email address on my profile.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ~sigh~
> I'm more than OK with chaps!! I am a huge fan. Then again, I don't mind kilts either!!  ;D



Och, then lassie, here's a kilt for ye......


----------



## niner domestic (28 Jun 2007)

Lord, I love that man.  Anyone notice that the older Connery gets the better he looks? 

We'll be attending the concert at Fort Henry which doesn't end until approx 2130.  So we won't be any earlier than that.  (I'll be the one trying to stop the ringing in my ears from the bells and big bangs (there had better be big bangs or else).


----------



## armyvern (28 Jun 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Lord, I love that man.  Anyone notice that the older Connery gets the better he looks?



Oh yeah. But heck, I'm a girl that loves grey hair!!  ;D


----------



## deedster (29 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm a girl that loves grey hair!!  ;D


...and kilts!  A little bit of tartan overload there, but yeah, he's still DEAD sexy!  >
Hmmm...maybe I'll wear my tartan Docs this time (oops, I should be on the Footwear thread)
 ;D


----------



## brihard (30 Jun 2007)

Sweet, I may actually be able to make this one- and if Des will be there I can finally pay dues for missing his sendoff.

I'll make this a tentative but likely yes. The Tir Nan Og is great.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2007)

Okay, just called and made the booking for 20 people on the 21st of July at 1930.  If it seems there are going to be more, please let me know so I can pass it along to the pub.  They don't do group bookings on the patio but we're getting our own (sort of) "private" section.  ;D  The booking is under my name (Maureen) but I'll be there before 1930 and well on my way to being......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....Before anyone gets any ideas, *I'm* the one on the left!!  
Anyone interested in ordering any group platters? http://www.whatsonkingston.com/entertain/tirnanog/menu.cfm?action=viewmenudetails&CategoryID=254&Cat2ID=106
I'm sure we'd have to let them know in advance.  The Hot Finger Foods platter sound yummy!!


----------



## navymich (3 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> http://www.whatsonkingston.com/entertain/tirnanog/menu.cfm?action= *viewmenude* tails&CategoryID=254&Cat2ID=106
> I'm sure we'd have to let them know in advance.  The Hot Finger Foods platter sound yummy!!



Read through the link quickly (just add an extra 'n') and it looks like something else sounds yummier!   >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jul 2007)

"View me nude tails?"

What have I gotten into!?


----------



## navymich (3 Jul 2007)

I prefer the 'view men nude', but yours sounds interesting too Mike!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Read through the link quickly (just add an extra 'n') and it looks like something else sounds yummier!   >





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> "View me nude tails?"
> 
> What have I gotten into!?



 :rofl:  Bring on the a**less chaps!!


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jul 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> "View me nude tails?"
> 
> What have I gotten into!?


Mike you have a(some) tail(s), _and_ you let it(them) go commando?   Perhaps I won't come, nahh, I will still try to go, imagine the story that NTV will have with the picture of that(those).  ;D


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (4 Jul 2007)

Mike, if you need a place to stay, I think I remember Journeyman saying that he'd be happy to have you stay at his place...


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jul 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Mike, if you need a place to stay, I think I remember Journeyman saying that he'd be happy to have you stay at his place...


See kids -- this is what happens when you ignore the doctor's warnings about your med's side-effects.   :blotto:

You _clearly_ misunderstood; I must have meant he could have my place at the table.


----------



## deedster (4 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be the one on the right  ;D


----------



## deedster (4 Jul 2007)

Just got verbal confirmation, proudnurse will be a no-show


----------



## deedster (4 Jul 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What have I gotten into!?


You have NO idea!


----------



## Yrys (4 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> You have NO idea!



pictures, please, for the poors of us that can't be there...


----------



## deedster (6 Jul 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> pictures, please, for the poors of us that can't be there...


Don't worry, mon amie, there WILL be pictures  ;D
(Can't you come in from Montréal?)


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jul 2007)

Hmm...pictures, eh....

Maybe we should arrange for my face to be blocked out in them...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Jul 2007)

Its OK,.......we're not at a bowling alley.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jul 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Its OK,.......we're not at a bowling alley.



Nope. Since it's the N'og, I'll have MUCH more women to lecherously stare at!


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Nope. Since it's the N'og, I'll have MUCH more women to lecherously stare at!


They're mine!! ALL MINE!!!!!  ;D >


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jul 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> They're mine!! ALL MINE!!!!!  ;D >



Seeing as it's kingston "I just got here from Newfoundland" would probably work better than "I just got back from overseas".

We are however, assuming you can get into the place


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> We are however, assuming you can get into the place


If not, I can just dance on the street for loose change   


EDIT: Guess I wont shave for a while then, if I really want to get in  ;D


----------



## deedster (6 Jul 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## deedster (6 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Hmm...pictures, eh....
> 
> Maybe we should arrange for my face to be blocked out in them...


Des, no worries, I've got Photoshop licked!
But then again, Trinity will be out for you!
 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jul 2007)

I'm up for pictures   I'll get some chaps  :blotto:


----------



## Trinity (7 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Des, no worries, I've got Photoshop licked!
> But then again, Trinity will be out for you!
> ;D



I've never taken a picture of Des in my life.  

Somehow, Des provides me with enough amusing photos (and situations) that
I don't have to do it myself.  This might be... the 3rd time I've met Des in person!?!?!?


----------



## Wookilar (7 Jul 2007)

I'm looking forward to this. It'll be a much needed unwinder. I might even have more than 2 wobbly pops (as long as 9D is willing to pick me up of course). Anyone else live out in the west-end? 

Wook


----------



## Trinity (7 Jul 2007)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to this. It'll be a much needed unwinder. I might even have more than 2 wobbly pops (as long as 9D is willing to pick me up of course). Anyone else live out in the west-end?
> 
> Wook



For HOM and DES

Don't worry... I live in the bar district!  It's just like walking drunk back to the shacks.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> For HOM and DES
> 
> Don't worry... I live in the bar district!  It's just like walking drunk back to the shacks.



Not like I haven't done that before, but sweet!


----------



## navymich (7 Jul 2007)

Come on now Des, you know walking isn't the same as crawling...or riding in the back of a cruiser either ;D


----------



## deedster (8 Jul 2007)

2nd to last call for anyone that needs a ride from the Far Far West (Burlington) along the 401.
WARNING: we may have the 16 year old Newfie with us  
Really looking forward to this.
D2


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> 2nd to last call for anyone that needs a ride from the Far Far West (Burlington) along the 401.
> WARNING: we may have the 16 year old Newfie with us
> Really looking forward to this.
> D2


Why is it a warning that I might be there? ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jul 2007)

Just got my new schedule and there's good news, bad news. The bad news is that on the 21st I have a 12 hour shift from 0600 till 1800. The good news is that I'm off till Tuesday, so lots of time to recover.  

Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## Rice0031 (9 Jul 2007)

Pencil me in, boys and girls, this sounds like a ho-down I don't want to miss.

See all y'all (yea I said it) down in Kingston.

I will be leaving from Ottawa, so anyone who's in the Ottawa area and wants a ride down to Kingston PM me.


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Jul 2007)

I would like to meet Army.ca folks, I'm not sure yet though because of work and things like that. I may bring my roommate. This is not "fa sho" thuogh. Cool?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> If not, I can just dance on the street for loose change



Sorry Mike, the Buskers are here this weekend!!


----------



## Trinity (11 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sorry Mike, the Buskers are here this weekend!!



We chose the Busker Weekend to drink!?!?!?

can anyone else say Kingston is stupid busy that weekend!


----------



## armyvern (11 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> We chose the Busker Weekend to drink!?!?!?
> 
> can anyone else say Kingston is stupid busy that weekend!



Dude,

Buskers are THIS weekend ...

Meet & Greet is NEXT weekend.

Wouldn't want you to miss it!!  >


----------



## Trinity (11 Jul 2007)

Miss the buskers? or miss the meet and greet?

I'm putting up a few people for the Greet... so even if 
I forget I'll still have people showing up at my door to remind me.


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Jul 2007)

I'm out guys, I know you all wanted to see the nice young Newfoundlander but, I'm going camping. ;D Don't forget to take some pictures, have fun, and have a drink for me all the boys an girls out in the field in the sand box.


----------



## navymich (11 Jul 2007)

A question for the locals, on behalf of any out-of-towners: where is a decent locale to stay at?  Someplace not too pricey, yet still decent, and in close range to the pub.


----------



## Wookilar (12 Jul 2007)

The Queen's Inn is just up the road. Excellent place, small, good food, friendly staff. Ask for a room in the back, it fronts right on Brock (pretty busy street). Don't know what the rates are for high season. We stayed there on our HHT a few years back. There are lots of the high end downtown, 4Points, Ramada, another I can't remember.

http://www.queensinn.ca/

Wook


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2007)

According to The Queen's Inn website, room prices are:  May 2007 - Nov 2007 from $89 to $159 but I found it at $139 on Expedia.  The Peachtree Inn would involve a taxi but their price at http://gumball.sweetrate.com/search/compare/hotels/ advertises rooms for less than $100 CAD.


----------



## navymich (12 Jul 2007)

There must be something big going on in Kingston that weekend, because many places are booked completely.  I'll keep looking, and thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> There must be something big going on in Kingston that weekend, because many places are booked completely.  I'll keep looking, and thank you for the suggestions.



You could try nd get a transient for the night on base


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> There must be something big going on in Kingston that weekend, because many places are booked completely.  I'll keep looking, and thank you for the suggestions.





			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You could try nd get a transient for the night on base



Yes, airmich, I noticed that too.  You should try transient as Des has suggested.  I for one will be taking a taxi back to the east side, right past the base.


----------



## Trinity (12 Jul 2007)

I forgot to mention....

anyone who stays at my place also attends the 0800 hrs mass at my church.

I promise at least a half hour sermon.  

So, anyone need a room!?!


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention....
> 
> anyone who stays at my place also attends the 0800 hrs mass at my church.
> 
> ...



I'm still willing, but do you really want me in your Church, Padre  >


----------



## navymich (12 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm still willing, but do you really want me in your Church, Padre  >



Have the extinguisher close by, I see burning in the future. ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Have the extinguisher close by, I see burning in the future. ;D



as long as he doesn't use holy water  ;D


----------



## deedster (13 Jul 2007)

Now there's another Photo-Op !!!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des goes to church.......


----------



## Rice0031 (13 Jul 2007)

Trinity, I'll come to your sermon.

Does that mean I have a place to crash?


----------



## brihard (13 Jul 2007)

I'm a definite show for the meet.


----------



## Trinity (13 Jul 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> Trinity, I'll come to your sermon.
> 
> Does that mean I have a place to crash?



Sure.... do you mind a cement porch???  All the room I have left.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jul 2007)

Guess you'd better bring your sleeping bag with 'ya Brihard; I hear it's chilly in Kingston this time of year!!


----------



## Trinity (13 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Guess you'd better bring your sleeping bag with 'ya Brihard; I hear it's chilly in Kingston this time of year!!



And an air mattress.

I seriously let him sleep out there. It'd be funny  ;D
Not to mention until 4 am people are still coming back from bars, etc...
and the fire hall down the street and the hospital down the road ensures
where I live is NEVER quiet.  

Thats if the other people staying are vomiting off the porch also.   :-X


----------



## brihard (13 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> And an air mattress.
> 
> I seriously let him sleep out there. It'd be funny  ;D
> Not to mention until 4 am people are still coming back from bars, etc...
> ...



Oh, this one's too simple- my girlfriend's place is about a ten minute stumble from the 'Nog, and if I'm too drunk to go there, I have family in the area too.  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Jul 2007)

Mmm cement... wait a second


----------



## Trinity (14 Jul 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> Mmm cement... wait a second



I promise... its soft cement.  Like the new mattress foam for beds.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2007)

Here I am trying to figure out where you all want to meet, and after going in there last week, you could of all made it sooooooo much easier for me, had you just said the Prince George across from the Train Station (Tourist Booth) on the waterfront.


----------



## Trinity (14 Jul 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Here I am trying to figure out where you all want to meet, and after going in there last week, you could of all made it sooooooo much easier for me, had you just said the Prince George across from the Train Station (Tourist Booth) on the waterfront.



That could be done.  The Nog is essentially right there anyways.  I'm sure someone could get you.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2007)

Are you coming, too, George??   I may have to take "roll call" again! Or maybe I should do a "role" call and we can all be different people... :


----------



## Wookilar (14 Jul 2007)

OH! OH! I'll come as Lex Luthor!!!!! I've got the noggin for it.

Wook


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jul 2007)

It is confirmed that I will be in the Eastern Ontario area at this time........................whats not confirmed is permission from higher yet. :-[

Maybe I will bring this up after some whine................wine.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Are you coming, too, George??   I may have to take "roll call" again! Or maybe I should do a "role" call and we can all be different people... :



No.  I will be out of town.


----------



## deedster (15 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> anyone who stays at my place also attends the 0800 hrs mass at my church.


Padre, I'm not staying with you but can I still come to your service?  I'll bring the fire extinguisher in case Sig_Des shows up.
I'm staying with PMedMoe, is it far?
D2


----------



## Trinity (15 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Padre, I'm not staying with you but can I still come to your service?  I'll bring the fire extinguisher in case Sig_Des shows up.
> I'm staying with PMedMoe, is it far?
> D2


pm inbound


----------



## navymich (15 Jul 2007)

I've told a few of the people already that were expecting me for the meet, and figure that I had better post here.  Due to family obligations for the weekend that requires driving SW Ontario and back, the meet adds alot of roadtime and expense on me.  Therefore, I will be backing out of the meet this time.  I was looking forward to meeting new people, and getting to see some old friends again.  But there will be more meets to come.  Enjoy yourselves, and have a toast to me!  :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2007)

That's too bad, airmich.  :'(  Was looking forward to meeting you.  Next time, hopefully soon!!  :cheers:


----------



## deedster (16 Jul 2007)

AWWWWW Mich...that's too bad  
pm inbound re: surprise


----------



## TMM (16 Jul 2007)

I'm trying to work out the logistics and hotel but I'm 50/50

Can't let JM go without the Super Hug!


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jul 2007)

As mentioned several times, (it's become a painfully long thread so I understand not reading it all).....but I'm increasingly a "not likely."

And as I stated in those previous posts, "y'all have fun"


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Jul 2007)

No one ever listens eh JM  ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> No one ever listens eh JM  ;D



Well, It's not like it hasn't been said that this should _*NOT*_ be considered JMs Going Away party.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, It's not like it hasn't been said that this should _*NOT*_ be considered JMs Going Away party.



Edited to add:  I've just changed the Poll Title in order to make it a wee bit more obvious.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jul 2007)

Hey, I listen...The only reason I AM going is because JM probably isn't going to be there  >

That way I don't have to hear him boast about his "body armour" size


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Jul 2007)

Hey at least now I don' have to be envious of is Harley.....now to work on my other failings  ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Hey, I listen...The only reason I AM going is because JM probably isn't going to be there  >
> 
> That way I don't have to hear him boast about his "body armour" size



Correct me if I'm wrong; but I believe that it was you and someone else who were talking about your 'size' in the good old Colonel By lobby; and that the one you now accuse just happened to be walking by to nail you on it??

I can't believe boys talk about such things in public.


----------



## deedster (16 Jul 2007)

HorM & Sig_Des...
no worries, we will have fun with or without JM, I mean, c'mon Trinity's going to be there!!!!


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> HorM & Sig_Des...
> no worries, we will have fun with or without JM, I mean, c'mon Trinity's going to be there!!!!


...and that cool Rice guy! I hear he's awesome.
...Right, guys? Right? Right?
...My mom says I'm cool.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> ...and that cool Rice guy! I hear he's awesome.
> ...Right, guys? Right? Right?
> ...My mom says I'm cool.



We'll be the judge of that......unless your Mom is coming too?


----------



## deedster (17 Jul 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> ...My mom says I'm cool.



Your mom is also overworked and underpaid cleaning up after you and feeding you, so I say we take what she says with a grain of salt.  Poor woman doesn't know if she's coming or going.


----------



## career_radio-checker (17 Jul 2007)

Just so happens I'm on course here. so without reading through 17 pages...(no time) It's at the Tir n'nog at some time like 6pm right?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jul 2007)

I copied the salient details to the first post, for those who didn't want to read through the rest. 1800 works, the "official start time" is 1930 but I may try to swing in a bit early too, if Saturday doesn't end up too busy.

I'll also restate that I have room for 3 leaving Ottawa's west end, returning Sunday, probably after a groggy brunch.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 1800 works, the "official start time" is 1930 but I may try to swing in a bit early too, if Saturday doesn't end up too busy.



I plan on arriving at about 1900 with D Squared in tow....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I'm sure we'll have a couple of drinks at my place before we go.  
As I mentioned before, the booking is under my name (Maureen).  Maybe I'll call and just ask them to put it under Milnet.ca.


----------



## deedster (18 Jul 2007)

yep, that would be me on the right  ;D
 :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2007)

So, checking through the 18 pages  :-\ this is what I get:

"Yes"

me (and spouse and friend)
D Squared and her Bodyguard  
Mike Bobbitt
niner domestic (and spouse)
Wookilar
career-radio-checker
Retired AF Guy
Trinity
Rice
Sig_Des
Good2Golf
Exacecr
Brihard

"Maybe"

Journeyman
Bobby Rico
Danjanou
HoM
Bruce Monkhouse
Miss J (and friend)
TMM

Something tells me people did (or didn't) use the vote buttons..... :

It's raining buckets right now but is looking to be nice weather for the weekend. http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0349

Again, the booking is under my name (Maureen), timing 1930 (or whenever you want) and looking forward to seeing you all!!  :cheers:


----------



## deedster (19 Jul 2007)

Moe
Thanks for working everything out...it'll be a lot of fun!
I believe *villecour* also said he would be there in one of the posts.
Can't wait to see you & meet the other faces behind the "names".
D2

note to Danjanou: there's still room in the vehicle for you if 9D approves


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I believe *villecour* also said he would be there in one of the posts.



Yep, you are so right!  I had him on the list!!  :


----------



## Wookilar (19 Jul 2007)

If a sitter can be found, Mrs Wook would also like to make an appearance, but that's still not confirmed (darn teenagers and their social activities!)

Wook


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2007)

Certainly not a problem, Wook!!  

I'm SO glad I have tomorrow off work to rest up!!  ;D


----------



## deedster (20 Jul 2007)

One more sleep...
Overnight bag is ready:

Pyjamas - check
Army.ca and Milnet.ca coin(s) - check
Little gifties (a D2 tradition) - check 
CF Wannabe pin - check

See you tomorrow !!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Pyjamas - check
> Army.ca and Milnet.ca coin(s) - check
> Little gifties (a D2 tradition) - check
> CF Wannabe pin - check



Alcohol - CHECK!!!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Jul 2007)

Officially not attending, sorry people reasons are:

A) I have company, and yes this compnay is much better then all of you put together!  
B) I am pretty sure I broke a bone in my foot yesterday and I should probably get it checked out (though it's highly likely I will wait till work on Monday) 
C) cash flow is 0 and no no matter how many times I do the math I can't find an equation to make 0 equal to anything other then 0 ( that's not true I can easily make it negative but that still doesn't help!)


You all have a damn good time!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2007)

Must be good company!!  

We'll hoist one for ya, HoM!!  :cheers:


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Jul 2007)

Sheesh. I thought it was last night! Hahaha. That is what I get for not being on the site until last night since the wee hours of Wednesday.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2007)

Good thing you didn't book a flight, Mike.  You would've been here on the wrong day!!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good thing you didn't book a flight, Mike.  You would've been here on the wrong day!!


Yeah very lucky I never!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jul 2007)

Folks,

I regret to say I'll be joining HoM in not joining the shindig tonight. Plans outside my control have changed and I'm going to have to bail.  Have a great time and post some pics if you can!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Exarecr (21 Jul 2007)

Jush got bak and everyone sims to be halfing fun. Lotz of peeeple didn't show up but intelligent discourse was the norm. Seriously, a good time is being had by all and wish I could have stayed longer. Cheers all.


----------



## proudnurse (21 Jul 2007)

Exarecr said:
			
		

> Jush got bak and everyone sims to be halfing fun. Lotz of peeeple didn't show up but intelligent discourse was the norm. Seriously, a good time is being had by all and wish I could have stayed longer. Cheers all.



Great to hear! Cheers to all of our friends that are gathering in Kingston this 'eve. I'm currently relaxing with a nice glass of rose wine and listening to some music ;D

~Rebecca (raises her glass to all, near and far)


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

Exarecr said:
			
		

> Jush got bak and everyone sims to be halfing fun. Lotz of peeeple didn't show up but intelligent discourse was the norm. Seriously, a good time is being had by all and wish I could have stayed longer. Cheers all.



I'm going to take a wild guess and state that you're posting loaded!! Am I right??


----------



## brihard (22 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a wild guess and state that you're posting loaded!! Am I right??



Assuming I'm thinking of the right guy, yes he was- but yes, fun was had by all. Good times.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jul 2007)

Naw...

Watching Des make fun of Rice at 0730.... was much funnier


All I remember last night was... what's happens in Kingston, stays in Kingston.


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> All I remember last night was... what's happens in Kingston, stays in Kingston.



Up with the pics already.

Else, you are all lying, it never happened, and is simply rumor. We HATE rumours on this site!!


----------



## navymich (22 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Naw...
> 
> Watching Des make fun of Rice at 0730.... was much funnier



Nice to see Des is keeping true to tradition!!   ;D


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Up with the pics already.
> 
> Else, you are all lying, it never happened, and is simply rumor. We HATE rumours on this site!!



Hmmmm....was there not some talk of black pots and kettles awhile back regarding some other meet & greet?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....was there not some talk of black pots and kettles awhile back regarding some other meet & greet?  ;D



Ahem, pics were posted as proof of its occurance. Just not ALL the pics. You have a problem with that how??  ;D


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahem, pics were posted as proof of its occurance. Just not ALL the pics. You have a problem with that how??  ;D



Eventually were posted, like weeks later, after everything could be "cleaned up"   ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Eventually were posted, like weeks later, after everything could be "cleaned up"   ;D



Oh come on, I couldn't upload from the ILQ (that's published!!). The very day that I got out of there the pics were up though!! (Relax everyone ... it's simply GAPs Oldstimers disease kicking in again).

And don't worry your little heart, I still have all the unaltered copies of all the pics; and those who were involved in any non-published pics ... have all been given their very own memento copies by me. I'm good like that!!  >


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh come on, I couldn't upload from the ILQ (that's published!!). The very day that I got out of there the pics were up though!! (Relax everyone ... it's simply GAPs Oldstimers disease kicking in again).
> 
> And don't worry your little heart, I still have all the unaltered copies of all the pics; and those who were involved in any non-published pics ... have all been given their very own memento copies by me. I'm good like that!!  >



Gee, that sounds awfully GWBish to me....(.honest, there are WMD's there, it's you and your Oldstimers disease, who forgets that we have the receipt!!) So, you are trying to pass my Oldstimers disease off to distract the (cough, cough) inability to post.....

shell game, just pure shell game!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Gee, that sounds awfully GWBish to me....(.honest, there are WMD's there, it's you and your Oldstimers disease, who forgets that we have the receipt!!) So, you are trying to pass my Oldstimers disease off to distract the (cough, cough) inability to post.....
> 
> shell game, just pure shell game!!  ;D



OK, OK!!! Quit yer whining already!!

here's the ONE pic that wasn't published in the TO Smoker thread.

*WMD* ... Women of Magnificent Demeanour:  >


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2007)

There WILL be pictures.  I'm willing to bet that as soon as D Squared gets home, she'll upload them to Photobucket and post a link.  
BTW, she and her "bodyguard" left my place about 45 minutes ago.......


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There WILL be pictures.



Yes?

We are waiting.

 ;D


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

Yes folks...it happened!  For those no-shows out there (and you we know who you are), y'all missed a really good time.
dot CA members in attendance were: PMedMoe, DSquared, Exarecr, career-radio-checker, Rice, Brihard, Sig_Des, Trinity, D Squared's Bodyguard and Wookilar
dot ca friends: Fred, Bob,Mrs. Wook and someone whose name I can't recall (sorry)
Pre and post- pub pictures available by special request  
There are too many pictures to post (a complete set will be available for my friends on Facebook later today) 
And please, no "pin the tail on the Padre" 












http://[http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/DSC05789.jpg/img]
[img]http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Dsc05752.jpg
































http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Picture024.jpg/img]
[img]http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Dsc05770.jpg


----------



## tree hugger (23 Jul 2007)

That last one of Moe was a beauty!  :cheers:


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

I forgot to mention that Mr. Alexander Keith was also in attendance.
A few more pics later this morning


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2007)

One of the pictures is broke! It must contain chaps..... :blotto:


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

We didn't see any a**less chaps, however, there was a young lady there with a VERY short dress...


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

More pictures 

http://[http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Picture025.jpg/img]
[img]http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Picture018.jpg




http://[http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Picture034.jpg/img]
[img]http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Picture002.jpg


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)




----------



## proudnurse (23 Jul 2007)

Lots of Great Pictures guys ~ Glad to hear everyone had a great time  ;D

Cheers...

Rebecca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Jul 2007)

Looks like it was a good one, sorry I missed it!


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jul 2007)

Yup...a good time! Great to meet some of the peope and to see some others again.

D2, thanks for the gift, and to everyone for a fun time.


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> We didn't see any a**less chaps, however, there was a young lady there with a VERY short dress...



Yes... yes there was. We should have invited her over to the table 

Definitely a good time  Thanks to Kingston and Moe


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Nice to see Des is keeping true to tradition!!   ;D



Hey, I saw that, too! 
Go drink some 151, you pirate.


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Nice to see Des is keeping true to tradition!!   ;D



Tradition or ADDICTION ;D

Next if addiction who gets the counselling Des or Rice????????


----------



## navymich (23 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Tradition or ADDICTION ;D
> 
> Next if addiction who gets the counselling Des or Rice????????



I think Des is quite capable of counselling young Rice himself.  



			
				Rice said:
			
		

> Hey, I saw that, too!
> Go drink some 151, you pirate.



Oh come on, it's a BLAST to laugh at you and take pictures the morning after a meet!  Des, please tell me you took pictures since I wasn't there this time to enjoy it!  Young'uns!!  ;D


----------



## tree hugger (23 Jul 2007)

I think we need to have another TO meet and greet while it is still patio season.


----------



## Trinity (23 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Next if addiction who gets the counselling Des or Rice????????




Rice gets counseling.

Apparently.. My cat played messed with him... around 0300 hrs... running around the apt.
at mock 2 like a monster in a horror movie.  You knew he was there but never quite sure
when he was going to strike.  So the cat may have ravaged Rice in the night... but neither
the cat nor Rice is admitting to anything.


----------



## brihard (23 Jul 2007)

How come I look more drunk in the earlier pics than I do in the later ones?


----------



## navymich (23 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> How come I look more drunk in the earlier pics than I do in the later ones?



Because you can't handle your alcohol so you quit drinking??


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> How come I look more drunk in the earlier pics than I do in the later ones?


Bri
The pictures weren't posted in chronoligical order  
You're lucky, some of us look drunk right from the start!


----------



## brihard (23 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Because you can't handle your alcohol so you quit drinking??



Oh, I'm sorry- where were you on Saturday?


----------



## navymich (23 Jul 2007)

I didn't want to put you all to shame.  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sorry- where were you on Saturday?





			
				airmich said:
			
		

> I didn't want to put you all to shame.  8)


Oh snap.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I think we need to have another TO meet and greet while it is still patio season.



I'm all for that!! Or even Ottawa!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Jul 2007)

Hey what awsome pics  
Special thanks to D2 and her body guard, and to Moe and Mr. Moe for their first class hospitality. Awsome food and great hot tub. Thank you ever so much


CRC


----------



## tree hugger (23 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm all for that!! Or even Ottawa!!


Thanks for volunteering to organize it Moe!  Just let me know when and where!


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

Oh-oh...
must not tread on T.O. toes...if anybody's going to organize the next SMOKER it's either Danjanou or Tess.  Now, if you want to take it a notch West to Oakville or Burlington, I'm your man


----------



## tree hugger (23 Jul 2007)

They both can organize one too!  I'll show up to all three!


----------



## deedster (24 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> How come I look drunk?


This might explain it


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Thanks for volunteering to organize it Moe!  Just let me know when and where!



Nope!  I did mine on my turf, it's someone else's turn!!  ;D


----------



## brihard (24 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> This might explain it



That picture is fantastic. Thanks. I've been wanting a good one like that for some time now.  ;D


----------



## deedster (24 Jul 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2007)

Why, yes, I ALWAYS look this thrilled!!


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


"What, this isn't church. I am _not_ amused."


----------



## deedster (24 Jul 2007)

He (who shall remain "un-named" due to M&G regulation) was just thinking about what he was going to cook up for Des & Rice's breakfast on Sunday...with or without pepper


----------



## proudnurse (24 Jul 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> "What, this isn't church. I am _not_ amused."



Perfect quote to go with that picture!  

~Rebecca


----------



## Burrows (24 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oh-oh...
> must not tread on T.O. toes...if anybody's going to organize the next SMOKER it's either Danjanou or Tess.  Now, if you want to take it a notch West to Oakville or Burlington, I'm your man


Oakvilles a nice town.  I'll have a milk.  Ahem.


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2007)

Princess Buttercup said:
			
		

> Oakvilles a nice town.  I'll have a milk.  Ahem.



ahh Princess?  You sure you're allowed out after dark?  I've heard you get many choices with your Happy Meal now AND there is usually a playroom if you eat all your supper!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Jul 2007)

Princess Buttercup said:
			
		

> Oakvilles a nice town.  I'll have a milk.  Ahem.



 :rofl:

And just when I desperately require a laugh ... whomp!! There it is!!

Hilarious.  ;D

I had to quote so that it stays forever!!  ;D


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I had to quote so that it stays forever!!  ;D



Great minds and all that jazz!


----------



## brihard (25 Jul 2007)

Heh. I prefer to do my smartassery with photoshop.


----------



## proudnurse (25 Jul 2007)

Princess Buttercup said:
			
		

> Oakvilles a nice town.  I'll have a milk.  Ahem.



Chocolate Milk for me please  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## Rice0031 (25 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Heh. I prefer to do my smartassery with photoshop.


Hahahahahahaha! That is gold.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oh-oh...
> must not tread on T.O. toes...if anybody's going to organize the next SMOKER it's either Danjanou or Tess.  Now, if you want to take it a notch West to Oakville or Burlington, I'm your man



Hey I've already set up my fair share of these things. Get the bracelet salesman to do it. 8)


----------



## Trinity (25 Jul 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

>



What i was thinking.... is that the bench I was sitting on wasn't hard enough
to be considered a church pew. 

You need a hard uncomfortable bench to keep them awake in church


----------



## navymich (25 Jul 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I've already set up my fair share of these things. Get the bracelet salesman to do it. 8)



You mean the guy that picks the bars that no longer exists, and then doesn't show up?!?!


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> You mean the guy that picks the bars that no longer exists, and then doesn't show up?!?!



Yeah him 8)


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Jul 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Oakvilles a nice town.  I'll have a milk.  Ahem.



I could make a few comments here vis via "Oakville" but as rumour has it there are a lot of rocks that need painting so I will just put my sunglasses back on and regale in the memories of some nice "Oakville" company. And yes Kyle bra burning was quite popular back then. ;D


----------



## deedster (26 Jul 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I've already set up my fair share of these things. Get the bracelet salesman to do it. 8)


Oh, right...the recce is always tough on Danjanou.  But the 48th Regulator must promise to give us coordinates to a location that actually exists (sorry tess, I had to do it)  ;D


----------



## Burrows (31 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> I could make a few comments here vis via "Oakville" but as rumour has it there are a lot of rocks that need painting so I will just put my sunglasses back on and regale in the memories of some nice "Oakville" company. And yes Kyle bra burning was quite popular back then. ;D


 

Geeze, go away for a few days and the ribbing never ceases.

I'd also like to point out that milk is a lovely beverage at all times of day, and to Vern especially, I've got an edit button so nothing is permanent. ;D


----------



## deedster (31 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> memories of some nice "Oakville" company... bra burning was quite popular back then. ;D


See Toronto SMOKER pictures for proof...bras are OPTIONAL at Meet & Greets  ;D


----------



## Trinity (31 Jul 2007)

Tess.... You're the prettiest girl of them all!


----------



## deedster (31 Jul 2007)

He  she wasn't wearing a bra either!


----------



## Danjanou (31 Jul 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> He  she wasn't wearing a bra either!



We prefer “bro” or “manzeer” thank you very much. 8)


----------

